# Did I just see the shrimp make out?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Last night I went home and checked the tanks. I thought the RCS was molting when I saw something look whiteish underneath it. It gave a little wiggle a few times but then after like 1 min of me looking at it I see the white thing below which I thoguht was the molted shell was really a translucent RCS under the red RCS female.  They were belly to belly head to head and the female did have eggs on her. After realizing the female was not molting it hit me 'did I just see the RCS get jiggy?'.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Last night I went home and checked the tanks. I thought the RCS was molting when I saw something look whiteish underneath it. It gave a little wiggle a few times but then after like 1 min of me looking at it I see the white thing below which I thoguht was the molted shell was really a translucent RCS under the red RCS female.  They were belly to belly head to head and the female did have eggs on her. After realizing the female was not molting it hit me 'did I just see the RCS get jiggy?'.


mating occurs in a matter of seconds. I don't think it was the ordinary mating behaviour, however strange it may be...
and also shrimps don't recognize their mates i don't think LOL


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

By the time you can see the eggs being carried by the female, the "act" has long since occurred.


----------

